# Gyms in Lucan



## Holiday2006 (5 Jul 2006)

Can anyone recommend a gym in Lucan for 2 friends. Lucky for me (living in Dublin 15) i have 2 within 5 minutes walk. 

They have checked the Sanovitae at the Clarion but it is 10 minutes drive from their house as is Liffey Valley Fitness. 

Is there a gym in Esker? or elsewhere?


----------



## sun_sparks (5 Jul 2006)

I asked a similar question recently. There is actually a gym at Griffeen Park (the entrance is just beside then entrance to the Ash Park estate). I don't think they have a web site, but they do lots of classes and have a gym as well.


----------



## Holiday2006 (5 Jul 2006)

Is it expensive for membership etc?

Other gyms are around 580 per year or 350 for 6 months


----------



## sun_sparks (5 Jul 2006)

Not honestly sure but it's a community centre, so it should be reasonable!


----------



## eimear25 (5 Jul 2006)

check out www.lucansports.ie


----------



## noodles (6 Jul 2006)

There's a gym in the Clarion hotel also - near Liffey Valley SC.  Open to the public and usually very quiet...

Clarion Hotel Liffey Valley, Liffey Valley Complex
Phone: (353) 1 6258000


----------



## sun_sparks (7 Jul 2006)

Noodles - that's Sanovitae, which was referred to in the opening post. Must check it out myself, mind.


----------



## Deisce (7 Jul 2006)

I'm in Westmanstown. Its only 535 euro and its got really nice gym, 25 m swimming pool and tennis courts and classes. I think its cheap coz the guards subsidise it. Just renewed for another year. They also do a couple deal for 965!


----------

